# Brand New Shimano Tackle Bag for sale!



## Striper13 (Sep 12, 2003)

Post removed due to user violation.

Reason: No commercial posts allowed I have a brand new Shimano Vertical Stack tackle bag for sale on ebay.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Your e-bay auctions*

I have just deleted your e-bay add from the boating board. If you have come to our board to participate as a P&S member then thats great. However if your useing this board to push your e-bay auctions please take it some place else.

As a participateing member you are more then welcome to buy, sell or trade with other members. But the P&S message boards are not your private advertisment source.....Thank you

Hat80, Boating Board Moderator


----------

